# EMDR Therapy: Has anyone had success with this?



## Kamikaze (Jan 15, 2014)

I just started seeing a therapist and she is having me do EMDR therapy. I had never even heard of this before. She explained it to me as best as she could... and from my understanding I think it's basically supposed to help reprocess and 'reprogram' your brain when it comes to traumatic memories. It supposedly can also help with severe anxiety and phobias. 

So the last session, she had me tell her something that's currently causing me distress. I explained something that's causing me to experience panic attacks. She told me "okay now close your eyes, and put yourself in that situation". (Apparently your anxiety is supposed to go up at this point?) While sitting there with my eyes closed, trying to imagine myself in the anxiety-inducing situation, I held 'pulsars' in both hands (small circular things that vibrate back and forth). She told me to let my brain go wherever it goes. So I sat there, and my mind was just... blank. She asked me what was going through my head and I said "nothing"... lol. She then said that we can keep trying... but that this therapy may not work for me, and also that I've possibly "numbed" myself, and it won't work if you can't properly let yourself feel emotions.

Has anyone ever tried this therapy before? If so what was your experience with it? She told me "9.5 out of 10 people" have been helped by this in her experience. But I find this therapeutic approach really weird... and I can't really wrap my head around how it's going to help me.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Kamikaze said:


> I just started seeing a therapist and she is having me do EMDR therapy. I had never even heard of this before. She explained it to me as best as she could... and from my understanding I think it's basically supposed to help reprocess and 'reprogram' your brain when it comes to traumatic memories. It supposedly can also help with severe anxiety and phobias.
> 
> So the last session, she had me tell her something that's currently causing me distress. I explained something that's causing me to experience panic attacks. She told me "okay now close your eyes, and put yourself in that situation". (Apparently your anxiety is supposed to go up at this point?) While sitting there with my eyes closed, trying to imagine myself in the anxiety-inducing situation, I held 'pulsars' in both hands (small circular things that vibrate back and forth). She told me to let my brain go wherever it goes. So I sat there, and my mind was just... blank. She asked me what was going through my head and I said "nothing"... lol. She then said that we can keep trying... but that this therapy may not work for me, and also that I've possibly "numbed" myself, and it won't work if you can't properly let yourself feel emotions.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried this therapy before? If so what was your experience with it? She told me "9.5 out of 10 people" have been helped by this in her experience. But I find this therapeutic approach really weird... and I can't really wrap my head around how it's going to help me.


Havent tried it.

First thought was that it sounded like a load of crap but just googled a few studies on it and some resonably positive results. Although nothing like a 95% success rate as mentioned by your therapist.

Just give it a shot I guess.

Good luck


----------



## DayDreamingGuy (May 2, 2013)

Kamikaze said:


> I just started seeing a therapist and she is having me do EMDR therapy. I had never even heard of this before. She explained it to me as best as she could... and from my understanding I think it's basically supposed to help reprocess and 'reprogram' your brain when it comes to traumatic memories. It supposedly can also help with severe anxiety and phobias.
> 
> So the last session, she had me tell her something that's currently causing me distress. I explained something that's causing me to experience panic attacks. She told me "okay now close your eyes, and put yourself in that situation". (Apparently your anxiety is supposed to go up at this point?) While sitting there with my eyes closed, trying to imagine myself in the anxiety-inducing situation, I held 'pulsars' in both hands (small circular things that vibrate back and forth). She told me to let my brain go wherever it goes. So I sat there, and my mind was just... blank. She asked me what was going through my head and I said "nothing"... lol. She then said that we can keep trying... but that this therapy may not work for me, and also that I've possibly "numbed" myself, and it won't work if you can't properly let yourself feel emotions.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried this therapy before? If so what was your experience with it? She told me "9.5 out of 10 people" have been helped by this in her experience. But I find this therapeutic approach really weird... and I can't really wrap my head around how it's going to help me.


I've tried it. Went there for two sessions but after that I cancelled the next one. My impression was that it might work for really stressful events, that has caused someone PTSD, but maybe not for many small events that have built up. At least not in my case.

It was really expensive too, or I might have given it a few more chances.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I tried EDMR therapy when I was 18 or so, I’d say at the time I was a bit confused by the purpose of certain things. Like the buzzers. I understood it was kinda meant to ground me but I don’t think that’s what worked best for me. It’s kind of “out there” in comparison to other therapies, like if you go from cognitive therapy and just discussing things to EDMR. I’m pretty sure my therapist at the time compared it to surgery, whereas other therapies kinda focus on putting a bandaid on it and moving along. My opinion on it, having tried both, is that EMDR is way more invasive. 

I remember one session it low key felt like backwards DID (dissociative identity disorder) because I was made to explain and essentially give my emotions human like or physical traits. Which was one of the first exercises I remember. I had to picture a place in my mind where they where, describe the location, their relationships to one another. So I felt that was a bit different. And odd, but I understood I guess. She was trying to get to the root of what stemmed from where like my anxiety and depression. It also sort of made me better at validating/respecting my emotions? It’s definitely ‘different’ and even my therapist at the time said she was aware that it was a weird approach. 

I stopped going before I could make any real progress. You obviously don’t want your therapist to put things in your mind but the guidance aspect is important. I’m not a professional so I have no idea, but I think maybe you’re not numb? But anxious? When I’m put on the spot, or uncomfortable, my mind goes blank. Around new people it’s also hard to be open, so some things take time.


----------

